# "The Spirit Of The West" Indian Head Nickel Train Collection



## averageguy (Nov 28, 2016)

So, I found this model train advertised in the back of a National Geographic, and I found it again online, here's a link:

http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/917748_indian-head-nickel-train-collection.html

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had any thought about this? Does anyone know if it's junk, or what kind of quality to expect out of it?


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

well...personally I don't know what someone would do with such a thing. A train that looks like nickels?? 
:dunno:


----------



## averageguy (Nov 28, 2016)

I agree... It doesn't really make a lot of sense. Like, what model train collector is collecting these odd novelty looking trains?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

averageguy said:


> ...collecting these odd novelty...


anything really, not just trains.

ever seen plate collectors? Had an Aunt that had seems hundreds of these things. Every room in the house, side by side on all four walls near the ceiling.

Thimbles? spoons? Oh the crap we collect for whatever reason.

It's like that piece of rock candy, it's not for eating, just for looking through.

I'll get you a horse.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

averageguy said:


> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had any thought about this? Does anyone know if it's junk, or what kind of quality to expect out of it?


My guess would be that it is probably junk.


----------



## averageguy (Nov 28, 2016)

For the record, I was not interested in buying it, but had kind of curious itch that I needed scratched. Someone was selling one on eBay, and said it was made by Bachmann.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything that is sold as a collectable *isn't*!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> My guess would be that it is probably junk.


I'll second that. My experience with trains that are sold by non-hobby dealers is that they are cheap crap made to trick the unwary into parting with a lot of cash. Their target market is relatives and friends of hobbyists who would buy it thinking their hobbyist would like it.

Best to leave it alone.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

averageguy said:


> For the record, I was not interested in buying it, but had kind of curious itch that I needed scratched. Someone was selling one on eBay, and said it was made by Bachmann.


I wouldn't doubt that Bachmann did produce it - they seem to have cranked out a lot of the "Collectible" sets over the years. If so, it's probably at their "trainset quality" level (and yes I hate using that term). It's not the quality or lack of quality that gets me on this one, just that it looks a little silly :laugh:


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

And here's a link to their entire page of "collectable" trains.
http://www.bradfordexchange.com/mcategory/villages-and-trains_564/trains.html

You can select by category.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

averageguy said:


> I agree... It doesn't really make a lot of sense. Like, what model train collector is collecting these odd novelty looking trains?


Weirdos like me lol. i think its kind of cool...


I dont know about this specific train, but i do know OTHER 'bradford exchange' trains have been bachmanns.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I wouldn't pay a nickel for that one....:laugh:

And from the official Bradford Exchange description:



> The Indian Head Nickel was designed in honour of the American Old West, paying tribute to the Native American peoples who followed the thundering buffalo herds across the Great Plains.


There are no buffalo in North America...there never was. They are called Bison in N.A......Buffalo are in Africa and Asia...



> Early American settlers called bison “bufello” due to the similar appearance between the two animals, and the name "buffalo" stuck for the American variety. But it's wrong.
> 
> The American bison (Bison bison) lives only in North America, while the two main buffalo species reside in Africa and Asia. A small population of bison relatives called the European bison (Bison bonasus) lives in isolated parts of Poland.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomFromMo (Aug 9, 2016)

Just looked at the set for the Beatles. I think it might be fun to have something like this as a conversation piece if nothing else. But at $80 per car I'll have to pass. Maybe check ebay in a few months. http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/917953_.html?cm_ven=FB-BEX&cm_cat=SST-M-M25-NPC_BeatlesTrain_917953&cm_pla=SST_Img-NPC_BeatlesTrain_917953&cm_ite=M25_KW-MCABeatles_1Step-N_MCA&utm_source=FB-BEX&utm_medium=SST-M-M25-NPC_BeatlesTrain_917953&utm_campaign=SST_Img-NPC_BeatlesTrain_917953&utm_term=M25_KW-MCABeatles_1Step-N_MCA


----------

